# HELP my cats returned after being missing and hes hissing.



## mewmewmew (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi can anyone help.my cat went missing...i found him today nearby,so i think someone took him in thinking that he was a stray(like perope do) :evil: we brought him back into our home and hes been okay.except hes jumpy and been hissing at us.this is quite frightening and we are feeling a bit tense.we love him dearly,but he is not the same cat! can anone offer advice?  
Hes also gunning to get back out and we know by doing so he will not return.He had been missing for 5wks before we found him today.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

First of all- is he neutered? If not, neutering him could curb his want to go out and wander.

If so, I would say that the hissing is just because he's been away for so long. He might have had to struggle to survive, fight other cats, almost get hit by cars- it's a scary world out there, who knows what sort of stuff happened while he was away?! I think he'll just need a week or so to readjust to his own house before he settles in and calms down. Try not to be tense because of his hissing, because he can sense your tension and that can make him more tense! Give him space and time to get reacclimatized to his house, and I think things will be ok!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Wow, you are lucky to get him back! If only he could talk and tell you what he's been up to...

I agree with RachandNito 100% -- the first step is neutering him if he isn't already. That will curb his desire to get out.

Was he up to date on shots before escaping? He may have been exposed to disease during his time away. A vet check is definitely in order. If you have other cats, keep him separated from them until he gets a clean bill of health.

I agree that his hissing is probably due to fright. If you have other cats or other pets, he may be hissing because they smell strange to him. Let him hide for now if he wants -- just make sure he has food, water and litter nearby so that he doesn't have to go far to get what he needs. 

Also, make sure he doesn't go too long without eating and using his litter box.

Poor guy! Please let us know how he's doing.


----------



## Frostpaw (May 30, 2009)

oh poor frightened ***** cat!!

im a firm believer in KEEP YOUR CATS INDOORS!! then this wont happen!!

but i third those two. He's scared, he needs time to chill out. I always find when suki hisses at me to laugh it off. Put your best 'i love you voice' on and just say 'oh you silly boy' If you keep getting tense, or tell him off he is getting more frightened of you. 

some nice sweeties wouldnt go amiss right now either. 

Also, i find when suki is stressing i give her cat nip just to take the edge off it.

If it continues try a product called Feliway. Its a plug in air freshner type thing with relaxing cat pheromones it, does wonders to calm them down. you can get it from your vet.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

It sounds like the poor kitty has some post traumatic stress. atback Let him take his own time getting used to his home again. Don't force him to do anything. And try to be calm around him. Cats are very empathic creatures, so if you're calm it will help him to be calm. 
If he's not neutered, a trip to the vet for the snip is in order after he calms down. :wink: 
Extra treats for the poor little mite.
rcat


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

How old is the cat? 

Be patient. Try the re-socialisation advice that's been given, but if that doesn't work set him free if he's unhappy. If he's getting old, it might be an age related thing; if he's young, just a mental thing. I once knew of a kitten that was totally mentally disabled; wasn't able to learn a thing.

One of the traits I've always found endearing in cats is their sense of independance. Where is our right to push an intelligent creature around? That's the problem I'm struggling with now. I take Zenobi down to the yard/garden. She loves it and asks to go out again -- often, including first thing in the morning when my eyes aren't properly open. I know there is danger out there, but so there is for people. I like to think she be just as devastated at losing me as I would at losing her, although I don't know if cats grieve the same way as dogs do. As I say, I'm struggling over whether or not to get a cat door and let her run during the day

So if he doesn't recover his feeling of being at home, keep him as an outside cat. I fed a feral ginger male for around five years before he lost all his teeth, then got sick, couldn't stay awake and a raccoon got him. We were great friends. He came inside at times, but became terrified if a door was closed on him. When he went I started feeding another feral (Gay! His boyfriend lived next door.) This one did not care too much for me and would take a swipe at me if I came close enough. But he was just a little cat and hungry at times. He died when he went to the rescue of another cat that had been grabbed by a German Shepard. He attacked the dog, which dropped the first cat, seized him and broke his neck. Neither of those two cats wanted to live inside. Their choice. Catocracy.

JusJim


----------



## Frostpaw (May 30, 2009)

i simply have to disagree with you there. 

Its a proven fact cats live longer lives kept indoors. My suki has been an outdoor cat and its simply too dangerous.

For instance a cat does not have a great sense of roads like a human does.... it cant defend against foxs.... it will get into fights willy nilly.... contract fleas, worms, bring you dead creatures, sometimes spray round the house... Your vets bills can rocket with one accident.

Suki is happy indoors,. She has me all day at her beck and call. A big cat tree taller than me, a sunny spot. Huge amounts of toys, and nip... She is wayyyy happier now she doesnt have a territory to defend, generally more relaxed and loving. 

I believe its very rare for any mog to want to stay outside all the time. After all mogs are masters of seeking comfort, theyd take a warm fire, a soft lap and some good holesom food they dont have to chase any day.

As for grieving like a dog.... my cat pines away the minute i leave the house. She cried for 3 days solid when i was taken into hospital. When i got home she wouldnt let me out of her site. 

Trust the advice mewmew, give him time.... wouldnt you be on edge if youd been lost for days? who says what he's been through, who he's had to fight. Seriously ask your vet to try Feliway if its taking him a while, its a mirical worker!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Your kitty is stressed out after fending for his life outside. If he isnt neutered get him to the vet right away that will stop his need to go outside to breed. I would keep him in a bathroom with an enclosure to hide in and his food and box near by. Feliway does help. Calm and relax drop in his food and water will also help. Try looking thru Spirit Essence drop to give him. 

http://www.spiritessence.com/?action=product&act=list&cat=species&val=cats

Or Composure liquid helps also. I would give it to him orally rather than putting it in food.

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...x=aps&hvadid=3169397781&ref=pd_sl_fa140p70p_b

Project a calm energy around him. Play sothing music for him. He will come around.


----------

